# Death too kikuyu!



## Kgmk (Apr 16, 2021)

For the first time ever I'm trying to grow a new lawn. I'm going with marathon Ii. I thought I completely killed off the kikuyu that was growing in my yard before I planted the marathon but it looks like I didn't. I'm starting to see patches of kikuyu growing in my new marathon lawn and I don't like it. Here's my question. Is there something I can put down that will kill the kikuyu and not kill the Marathon? Someone suggested Weed-B-Gon but that didn't work. It didn't hurt the marathon but it didn't kill the kikuyu.

Any help here will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Kgmk I think Marathon is fescue, right? Drive XLR8 is labeled to control Kikuyu. I might also tell you to look into Tenacity if Marathon is indeed a fescue.


----------



## Kgmk (Apr 16, 2021)

A Google search tells me it is a fescue, Does that mean I can use Drive XLR8 or the Tanicity? I just spoke to someone at Green Thumb Nursey and was told there are 3 types of Kikuyu and different weed killers for each one. Do you know anything about that?

Thanks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Kgmk said:


> A Google search tells me it is a fescue, Does that mean I can use Drive XLR8 or the Tanicity? I just spoke to someone at Green Thumb Nursey and was told there are 3 types of Kikuyu and different weed killers for each one. Do you know anything about that?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not familiar with killing it, but I wanted to help with the herbicides available. Tenacity is typically harmful for warm season grasses, but I have not checked the label for Kikuyu specifically.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Kgmk I'm moving this to the weed id thread. You need to post pictures of the weed to make sure you get proper id. Some people call bermuda kikuyu.


----------



## Kgmk (Apr 16, 2021)

I took a sample to a nursery and the identified it.


----------

